# Roofing system choices



## MMM717 (May 14, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Would you have some thoughts on roofing types for a Mid Century Modern motel, which is looking to have a period correct look? The main portion of the motel has a roof that is high enough to be out of sight (appx. 65 feet tall). However, it also has a smaller building that is quite visible from the main portion, and its roof needs to look/fit with the building's style. The small building also looks best with an off-black/dark gray roof of some type.

We're considering a spray foam roof for at least the main building. Color isn't much of a consideration that far up. Maintenance is though, and the concern for having to re-coat a foam roof is a bit of a turn off - both re duration between re-coats and cost.

Aesthetically, there is a concern that a spray foam roof wouldn't look proper on the smaller building, since the rooftop is visible. There's also a concern for getting a color that's works nicely there. A tar & gravel roof, possibly with a layer of foam below, is being considered.

There is also salt air coming into play, and the suitability for any roofing system in relation to it. Also price.

Your thoughts on roofing systems for each building are most welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Stay away from spray foam, it might be less of an up front investment but the cost of recoating and then the eventual replacement wont off set the cost. 

An asphalt and gravel roof is what you would be looking for to keep it period correct. That is probably what is existing that they will spray foam over.


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

You should consider HydroStop. It has a GREAT warranty that is renewable. It also has color options and design options that would enhance your project. My only advice is to hire a contractor certified to install it in order to take advantage of the warranty. Check out this web page for more information about it. http://www.affordableroofingfl.com/Roof-Waterproofing.html#.U3ZyWvldWZA
Best of luck!


----------



## MMM717 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you both! Sorry for the delay in reply.

Re asphalt/tar/gravel, do you also recommend this for the mail/taller building, which has its rooftop not visible? Or something else? What are your thoughts on adding a foam layer within this roof type?

I'll read about HydroStop...


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Tearing off the old roof and adding insulation would be a good option. On the taller none visible roof you could do a single ply EPDM,TPO or PVC. Or stay with the asphalt and gravel. IMO the asphalt and gravel roof is about the best roof system you can install and will last the longest if it is installed correctly and spec'd right.


----------

